# ISPConfig 3 testen / anschauen



## Germanius (12. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne evtl. auf ISPConfig 3 umsteigen, allerdings habe ich gerade nicht die Möglichkeit es irgendwo zu installieren und zu testen.
Deshalb meine Frage: Kann ich das irgendwo mal im Einsatz sehen oder gibt es irgendwo Screenshots oder gibts es irgendwo eine Auflistung mit allen Features?

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Laubie (13. Nov. 2009)

Da Till noch keine "Demo-Version" gebastelt hat, (das sind wohl sehr viele Änderungen im Quelltext für nötig) gibt es noch keine Demo.

andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, dass du irgendwo auf einen produktiven Server schaust... ist aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass dich jemand gucken lässt ;-)

Meiner Meinung nach beste Möglichkeit:
Installiere dir VirtualBox, mach dir n Debian o.ä. drauf und installiere nach dem HowTo. Dann hast du alles schon mal "probiert" und du kannst ISP3 anschließend nach herzenslust testen.

Gruß
Laubie
(auchmitISP3inderVirtualBox)

Edit:
Evtl. könnte ja mal jemand so ein VirtualBox-Image auf sonem Filehoster hinterlegen...


----------



## Germanius (14. Nov. 2009)

Danke, habe mal deinen Rat befolgt.

Allerdings stehe ich nun vor folgendem Problem:
Habe über Virtualbox Debian Lenny installiert und auch fast alles so gemacht wie in dem Tutorial Perfect Server Lenny und Ispconfig.
Allerdings möchte ich nun von meinem Wirt (win 7) auf den virtuellen Server (Debian) über Firefox zugreifen. Ich möchte Ispconfig aufrufen. Ich kann allerdings keine Verbindung mit den Seiten dort herstellen.
Was muss ich ändern, damit ich darauf zugreifen kann?

interfaces sieht so aus

```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
#allow-hotplug eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp
auto eth0
```
Ich habs auch mal mit static probiert und dann IPs zugewiesen, allerdings konnte ich dann nicht mehr über Putty connecten.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Burge (14. Nov. 2009)

trag den namen der virtuellen in die windows hostdatei ein. Ebenso trägst du dort die domains ein die du in deiner virtuellen maschine anlegst.

Somit kannst dann vom host auf die Domains zugreifen.


----------



## Germanius (15. Nov. 2009)

Ich habe nun eine .bat Datei mit folgendem Inhalt in den Programmordner von Virtualbox gelegt und über die Eingabeaufforderung ausgeführt


```
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/Protocol" TCP
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/GuestPort" 8080
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/HostPort" 8080
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/Protocol" TCP
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/GuestPort" 80
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/HTTP/HostPort" 80
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/ssh/Protocol" TCP
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/ssh/GuestPort" 22
VBoxManage setextradata "Debian Lenny" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/ssh/HostPort" 22
```
Ich kann nun über SSH von meinem Wirtspc auf den Guestpc zugreifen. Ich kann auch auf den Webserver über 127.0.0.1 des Guestpcs zugreifen. Allerdings kann ich z.B. nicht auf Ispconfig zugreifen, wenn ich 127.0.0.1:8080 eingebe. Das geht nur, wenn ich obigen Code OHNE die Zeilen mit dem Port 80 ausführe. Dann kann ich aber wiederum auch nicht auf den Webserver ansich zugreifen.
Hat jemand eine Lösung parat?


----------

